

Ask HN: What are inspirational money making web apps made by hackers? - wsieroci

Please post money making web apps that you know of, like 37signals stack, dabble etc. That<p>1. were made by single hackers (or verry small teams)<p>2. make money<p>If possible add a short description.<p>Copy of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=1764682
======
novacole
Do you mean apps that make money for the user or apps that are profitable?

